# Can a goat be strong enough to push you?



## Melena (Dec 20, 2011)

My friend is working on a goat farm and and they sometimes doing some type of goat wrestling..by grabbing their horns and try to push them back..she claims there is one big male goat that moone can beat and that he pushes you around with ease..off course i dont believe her..a goat? come on..now she wants to bet money on it and want me to chalenge him..and she sounds quite serious.
do you think it might be possible for a goat to be strong enough to win that?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

That type of "play" is not recommended at all.... either the goat or you can get hurt and if the goat is of a large breed, yes they can and will push a body around and ram hard enough to cause serious injury.

Sorry, but I cannot condone the type of management that allows a caregiver to treat any animal in a manner that will cause aggression.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

An adult goat can easily push a person around. Or pull... I got dragged by a 200 lb. doe last week, and it didn't phase her at all. My intention was to get her on the milkstand, but she had other ideas of which direction to go.

I have to agree with Liz. Playing with goats in that manner is not acceptable. Goats are smart, and if they become provoked enough they could use their horns in a not-so-good way. Not to mention it's teaching them bad habits, which could escalate into further future problems.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> That type of "play" is not recommended at all.... either the goat or you can get hurt and if the goat is of a large breed, yes they can and will push a body around and ram hard enough to cause serious injury.
> 
> Sorry, but I cannot condone the type of management that allows a caregiver to treat any animal in a manner that will cause aggression.


I strongly agree... it is very dangerous and only makes the goat meaner each time this occurs...... A goat can over take a human...and......as Liz mentioned... head injuries...can happen very easily....if the goat knocks you to the ground.... it could conflict very serious injury or even death to you.... It is not a good practice.....


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yes absolutely. I also agree with Liz, Pam, and Caitlyn. Please do not take her "challenge" and treat the goat in that manner...it's not right at all. I would have some words for your friend if I ever saw her doing that.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

You wouldn't believe how strong goats (especially bucks) are. Even the miniature bucks are almost a match for me at times - and I am not a weak person. Challenging a buck is asking for trouble.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Didn't we have a gal on here awhile ago that accidentally got a head butt in the eye and fractured her eye socket? Imagine what could happen with a goat that was "intentionally" trying to hurt you?! I would never "play" with a buck in that manner. Just asking for trouble. imho.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I have seen it where bucks challenge people. Sometimes they only challenge guys as they see them as competition apparently. This is kinda what paintball had against roger I believe.

I have also seen it where a 275+ pound Boer buck would challenge a guy and they would "fight" each other. He (the owner) would ram him in the brisket and topple him over. This was only to show that he (the owner) is the boss and that he is not to fight...if it worked or not I am not sure. I think I saw that on youtube.

Anyways I agree with everyone else. It is NOT good to challenge any goat because then they challenge you or attack you by surprise. No one wants to get hurt or end up in the hospital for getting rammed by a buck.Who ever owns this buck should not be "wrestling" with him nor letting their employees do it. It is asking for trouble.
Also it may start as person challenging buck..then it will be buck challenging person.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Goats are very very strong. Look at a bucks neck... it is pure muscle especially when in rut. Most full size goats weigh as much or more than your average adult, but they are much stronger. I've had kids that weighed 60 lbs able to push/drag me around if I didn't have hold of them right. If you ask me, goats are somewhat akin to deer. So many people see innocent little Bambi, but in reality that buck, or doe, could be a cold blooded killer in the right circumstances. Many people have been maimed and killed by deer defending themselves, or by a buck in rut seeing you as a challenge.

There is a story in one of my Chicken Soup books, I beleive it is the Chicken Soup for the Horse Lovers Soul where a person wanted to catch a wild deer, pen it up to feed it and then have it killed. He tried to rope the deer and ended up also getting killed when the deer drug him around, stomped on him and shoved him against his truck. A goat could do the same damage. Those horns are rock hard and made to be hit against other horns at high speeds and with lots of force when bucks are fighting.

If I were you, I would advise your friend to not partake in this "play" as it is unsafe and will ultimately end up in a person getting hurt and the goat most likely being euthanized because he is "mean".

Good for you for asking before doing this :thumb:


----------



## Charlene (Nov 9, 2011)

bad, bad, BAD practice!! i have always known goats are very strong but only recently found out first hand. i was sitting on an overturned feed tub, one of my little guys was standing there next to me, i had my arm around him giving him some lovin'. joker decided HE wanted my attention so he came full blast at us but he missed t-bone and got ME in the back. thankfully, he is polled but i was so ticked off at him, i almost exploded. NOT a good thing to happen while recovering from back surgery!!! :hair:


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

I agree with all of you, this kind of "play" is asking for trouble.


----------



## nonconformist (Nov 14, 2011)

I agree with everyone else on this. Do not try pushing any goat like this, especially with horns. All of mine are disbudded but even they have the potential to break bones if they were to hit you right and catch you off guard. I wouldn't say they could hurt me but my children are never allowed in with them alone. I have one Nubian buck that sort of challenges me when I am in their pasture. Never any signs of real aggression but a couple of times he was told not to invade my space. 

This does remind me of one funny story I was told. A coworker once told me about when he was about 10 he was at a family gathering with two cousins the same age. Their uncle had goats and had the stereotypical buck. The kids were wrestling and the uncle told them he would give $5 to any of them that could put the buck on the ground. They all started wrestling the buck first one at a time and then finally all three together. They never did get the buck on the ground and the uncle had a great laugh!

That was 30+ years ago for the coworker and he still doesn't like goats, says they stink! Bet that was a long car ride home with mad parents. Sorry for the story but it makes me laugh every time.

But yeah, don't participate in what this person is asking. The goat will end up mean and suffer as a result.


----------



## Melena (Dec 20, 2011)

Goat Song said:


> An adult goat can easily push a person around. Or pull... I got dragged by a 200 lb. doe last week, and it didn't phase her at all. My intention was to get her on the milkstand, but she had other ideas of which direction to go.


And you really tried to pull her? I mean getting a doe to the milkstand cant be that hard..a wild buck maybe..even though i cannot really believe that either..but a doe?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you really arent getting it are you? 

GOATS ARE STRONG and WILLFUL and INDEPENDENT they will do as they feel they want to. And sometimes that means you get drug around or knocked down. 

many goats are very docile and easily handled. But it all depends on your personal strength and teh size of the goat when they decide 'NOPE not going to do that" 

I was 12 weighing less then 98lbs and I was handling over 100lbs goats. They know I was boss so I could get them to do waht I wanted. But one hated my family and seh would be horrible for anyone else to handle. So tiny little me would have to be the one to do anything with her. Kind of funny actually


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

Melena said:


> Goat Song said:
> 
> 
> > An adult goat can easily push a person around. Or pull... I got dragged by a 200 lb. doe last week, and it didn't phase her at all. My intention was to get her on the milkstand, but she had other ideas of which direction to go.
> ...


I have Nigerians which are about 60 lbs and I heft bales of hay and bags of feed all the time, so I am not a weakling but if they DON'T want to get on the milk stand it is EXTREMELY DIFFICULT to get them to do so, not impossible, because ultimately I can pick them up, as long as someone else shuts the neck collar, but with a 200 lb doe, yes I can see where it would be impossible if she didn't want to do it. What difference would it make if it is a buck or doe?


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Melena said:


> Goat Song said:
> 
> 
> > An adult goat can easily push a person around. Or pull... I got dragged by a 200 lb. doe last week, and it didn't phase her at all. My intention was to get her on the milkstand, but she had other ideas of which direction to go.
> ...


Have you ever tried to get a doe on a milking stand? If she doesn't want to go there, either you're gonna have to pick her up, or drag her by main force, or both, or...... Just wait until another day. And yes, the "game" your friend is playing is akin to the motto about playing with fire. Someday you'll get burned.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I think I said I thought my doe was 140 pounds....wrong. I think she is more like 200 (same as goat song's doe).
I am 125 pound and can lift around 150 pounds without a problem. My doe macy (tried to pick her up) was WAY too heavy to be picked up. I have no problem getting her on the milkstand (she goes milk stand CRAZY) it is getting her off. She knows she gets grain up there to I have to take her my the collar and take her back to the stall. Many times (especially lately) she has "slipped away" and in the process almost dragged me on the ground. She just loves running (and I mean running) around outside playing an all time fav. for goats "catch me if you can". So I had to get her back in and she then ran for the milk stand (again) and I had to take her back with a better grip on the collar. She is VERY strong and I have never had a problem before with a goat pulling me around like that. She is the largest goat (not doe-goat) out of the herd she came from....the buck that was there was even smaller than she was. You can't let goats pull you around or fight with them...they can and WILL do it if they are allowed to do so.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I am really not sure if you are serious with your question or if you are just trying to get a rise out of people. Honestly, it seems like the latter. You obiviously don't have goats or know much about them yourself. So, why would you ask people who raise goats and handle them daily a question about goats and then proceed not to believe them? 

But anyways, my spastic doe, who is one of my smallest does and weighs 150lbs. managed to pick my friend up off the ground. My friend is probably 5' 4" - 5' 5" and has had goats for 15 or more years. The doe freaked out because of a dog and ran right into my friend and picked her two feet off the ground. She'd never had a goat do that to her before. Does are strong, too.

Just like everyone else has said...that kind of "playing" with goats is a very bad idea.


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

Dover Farms said:


> I am really not sure if you are serious with your question or if you are just trying to get a rise out of people. Honestly, it seems like the latter.


Bingo. You'd think there'd be more exciting places on the internet to troll than amongst a bunch of goat lovers hehe


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

> I am really not sure if you are serious with your question or if you are just trying to get a rise out of people. Honestly, it seems like the latter. You obiviously don't have goats or know much about them yourself. So, why would you ask people who raise goats and handle them daily a question about goats and then proceed not to believe them?


I wonder the same....With the years of experience I have had with goats, currently Nigerian Dwarfs but when a buck is treated in an aggressive manner he WILL fight back, regardless of breed or size.

Am I to believe that "your friend" has goats and they are treated in this abusive manner? Such a shame if that is the case, because then these goats would not be fit to be companion animals, the same concept goes for them as if you had a dog that you were teasing and had it turn on you...that dog would end up put down because of the abuse and it's reaction to it.

And I will add this, IF anyone tried to wrestle with my goats or treat them in the manner that you are suggesting, I personally would knock them on their backside...with no help from a goat!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

liz said:


> And I will add this, IF anyone tried to wrestle with my goats or treat them in the manner that you are suggesting, I personally would knock them on their backside...with no help from a goat!


 ^ Ditto.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Melena said:


> Goat Song said:
> 
> 
> > An adult goat can easily push a person around. Or pull... I got dragged by a 200 lb. doe last week, and it didn't phase her at all. My intention was to get her on the milkstand, but she had other ideas of which direction to go.
> ...


A goat has the strength to pull 2 to 2 1/2 times it's own weight. That means a 200 lb. doe can pull 400 to 500 lbs. without even flinching. I'm only 120 lbs. so she may as well have been pulling air.


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

How do each of you handle a buck that would try to challenge you? I have a friend's boer buck with us for a while to breed our does. I don't think his intention is to be mean, but he does go up on his hind legs and then down again without touching me. I always bring a stick into the pen with me, but he makes me nervous. I just lightly tap him in the head with the stick to keep him out of my way, but he definitely likes the challenge. I make sure he knows I mean business, and I'm not playing with him.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

jaycee said:


> Bingo. You'd think there'd be more exciting places on the internet to troll than amongst a bunch of goat lovers hehe


You mean they come here to stir trouble as well. I thought these people just hung out on horse forums. :sigh:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

DulmesFamilyBoers said:


> How do each of you handle a buck that would try to challenge you? I have a friend's boer buck with us for a while to breed our does. I don't think his intention is to be mean, but he does go up on his hind legs and then down again without touching me. I always bring a stick into the pen with me, but he makes me nervous. I just lightly tap him in the head with the stick to keep him out of my way, but he definitely likes the challenge. I make sure he knows I mean business, and I'm not playing with him.


Squirt guns work miracles. :wink: I think a few people on here will put a tiny bit of vinegar in there, so it stings their eyes, but I've never done that... Worse comes to worse, I would dump a bucket of water over his head if he tries something. That also works.


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. :thumb: I think the key would be to show dominance without having to "fight it out" because that would only encourage the aggressive behavior.


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

DulmesFamilyBoers said:


> How do each of you handle a buck that would try to challenge you?


I'm pretty new to goats but was raised with cattle. A good pop to the nose... even with an open palm... cant really hurt em but seems to get their attention and they don't like it..


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

My little 40 lb doeling can be surprisingly strong when she want's to be :wink: 
When I had my buck ,even though he was small I wouldn't of wanted to 
get in a match with him ! :roll: It's people like that ( that miss handle goats )
that gives goats a bad name ! :sigh: They need to be respected . IMHO :shrug:


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Even my inside pets I would never play those games. I have seen a 50 pound pgymy buck take a 200lbs man and send him head over heals because he did not feed him quick enough and that was one of our docil bucks. I agree you should not play those games with a goat and we have goats in the house.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

I have a doe who is about 100/125 pounds who can drag me like I'm not even there if she wants to. I have to make sure her collar is right up by her head and pull up on it to keep her from dragging me if she is in a mood. If she can plant all 4 of her feet on the ground I can't stop her. That is why i like medium sized goats rather than big ones. 

I'm training my little wether to drive. He is only about a year old so i don't have him pulling anything yet, but when he tries to drag me to a particularly tasty weed while we are training he can take a while to get stopped for sure! And he only weighs about 80 pounds right now. 

The two percentage Boers i had were even stronger than the doe i kept. They were like draft horses, they were so strong. I was taking them to the barn one day and had them both (they always walked better together) and they both decided to make a break for the back yard. They were both only about 90 pounds at the time and I ended up sitting down planting my heels in the ground and the still dragged me across the driveway and into the back yard. Boy was my bum beat up from that, lol!!! I got halters for them after that, so they couldn't lean into them like collars. That put a stop to their dragging me around right quick.


----------

